# Argon 18 Mercury



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Anyone know much about this bike besides being the bike that was ridden in the Kona and broke the record on the bike leg. I am interested in doing triathlons and there are not many reviews on the bike. I like the fact it is stiff and nice looking and a pretty good price for a pro level bike. I still need to test ride and get fitted but if all goes well are there any comments you may like to add, i would like to hear your opinion, thanks.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Awesome Bike*

I got an Argon 18 about three monthes ago, The bikes first Tri is in two weeks. The bike has earned a nickname, Rocketship!! It is an absolute thrill every time I train on it. I can't do a century on it yet but I am looking forward to the day that I do an Iron distance with it. Not to say that any other bike wouldn't give the same thrill, but I love it.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

.....


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

What is the bike built up with e.g. Dura-Ace, Ultegra, Zpps or Hed etc. Also what seat are you using, i just rode two long rides in a row and i'm still recovering from knee surgery so my @ss and knee are sore at the moment, it's been a while since i've been in the saddle.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Argon 18 setup*

I'm running Ultegra, Carbon Strike aero bars , Fi'zik Arione Saddle and the old Mavic Cosmic wheels. I'm very happy with this saddle on my Roadbike but the verdict is still out on the Argon. I am 45 years old and still working on a comfortable Aero Position but this long saddle does come in handy because you can slide around on it quite a bit.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds very nice. I have an Orbea Orca and i'm waiting to see how the knee performs in the next 4 weeks then if all goes well i'll order my Argon immediately. If you can and don't mind i would love to see some pics of your bike.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Argon 18 pics*

I was preparing them as you typed,


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Very nice, thanks for the pic's. Do you use it for TT or Triathlons?


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm a novice to the Tri's, (5 sprints under my belt) but since I got this bike I've considered and will probably do a TT.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"the bike that was ridden in the Kona and broke the record on the bike leg."
.
FYI.....Bikes do not break records, riders break records.
.
.
"It's the legs, baby."


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I appreciate the pics and your info thanks very much and hope to see you in future races, cheers.


----------

